# HIDA SCAN ANYONE?



## Suffering Bad

Hi -As some of you have read, whatever I have is back. I cant seem to get a diagnosis out of a Doctor and my pain continues. There seems to be 4 Theories at this point: 1- IBS has been speculated but not diagonosed.2- Some sort of Parasite/Bacteria that will not let go.3- Possible (yet unlikely) heart condition. Awaiting results of Ecocardiogram & Stress Test4- Gallbladder#4 is where I am at now. My Doctor has sent me to a surgeon and he has ordered a Hida Scan of my Gall Bladder. Ultra Sound of Gall Bladder and Abdomen done on 3-14-05 stated everthing was normal yet my Lower Right Quadrant and Upper Left Quadrant Abdomen Pain continues. Very severe at times. My doctor referred me to a surgeon. Before he removes a "normal" looking gall bladder he has ordered a Hida or Hyda Scan to verify a gall bladder problem.Has anyone had a "HYDASCAN" or "HIDASCAN" or Gall Bladder problem that can give me some advise here?If this test comes back normal.... I am considering pursuing testing with a infectus/tropical disease doctor. I am literally at my wits end. This has gone on for 18 months and I cant take anymore. Missed alot of work


----------



## 20708

Hi,Yes, I had a HIDAscan a little over a year ago when my gastro doc suspected gall bladder problems. Well, let me tell you, that test totally confirmed that my gall bladder wasn't working.This test takes about an hour, which surprised me at first. They hooked me up to an IV, and when they started dispensing the medication into me, I thought I was gonna die! It hurt worse than any pain I'd ever had, like indigestion times a million and almost like a heart attack. Especially painful in my right shoulder, which is indicative of gall bladder problems. My pain was so severe that the tech didn't even finish administering whatever was in that IV! She'd never seen anyone react like that.When the deal was over, I could barely move my right arm because my shoulder area was so sore.The test confirmed that I had almost no functioning of the gall bladder and I had it removed within the month.This took care of some of the problems, but I also have h.pylori, a horrible stomach bacteria that won't go away (another problem for me occasionally when it flares up).Hope this helps.


----------



## Suffering Bad

Hi -All heart related tests came back clean and completely normal!!! Even the Tilt Table test which was today was also normal. Monday they did a MRI of my head which was also normal. They keep checking off the list and eliminating eveything as being a contributor to my current pains. I had my HIDA-Scan on Friday (4-8-05). I received the results late Monday Night. Test shows my Gall Bladder is functioning at less than 5%. My surgeon states that less than 10% is like not functioning at all so it is time for me and my Gall Bladder to part ways. My doctor has scheduled surgery for 4-13-05 (less than 10 hours at the time I post this) to remove my Gall Bladder.Sure hope this is the answer to my problems. I have been suffering from this since December 2003. I hope this solves the problem. I have my fingers (& toes) crossed. I will keep everyone posted.Thank you for replying.


----------



## 21892

hi.i am 35 and started with horrible contraction like pains in my upper abs when i was 12. to make a long story short i went through a variety of tests the last being the hida scan when i was about 20 or so. it showed an abnormal functioning of the gall bladder however my doctors did not want to do anything because of possibly still having problems if they did remove the gall bladder. what i decided to do is go as organic as possible with my diet, no milk products etc. the episodes seemed to almost disappear. now at 35 and on vacation in disney with my children and husband i end up in the emergency room because i felt like my gall bladder (or something) was going to explode inside of me. ultra sound and x-rays were normal and then i just had another hida scan and it was normal????? so now i will be going to see a specialist because a strict diet like i had back then is no longer realistic since i have children and because of finances (very expensive foods). i am tired of living like this. it would be intersting to see if dietary changes would help others.


----------



## 20649

I have had pains in the upper right quadran from age 21 to 29 that were just insane. I too went completely organic and vegetarian. Getting off of the caffiene got rid of the really bad IBS and the prostrate problems. Had no idea how addicted to the caffiene I was. The pain after a huge diet change was almost tolerable. Now at age 38 I met a doctor through my sons little league team and started testing all over. Had every test known through my twenties and they found nothing. Bascially I gave up. Had a CT scan in dec 2004. It showed a stone in my liver, which turned out to be nothing. I was determined it was something because it was the only thing ever found on any test. So I had about 6 people look at the scans. The last guy indicated that my gallbladder seemed folded. He recommended a HIDA scan. Just had it yesterday. It was unfortable but when you have lived with pain for so long, hell I do not even take novacaine at the dentist. If you are truely in pain the test if no real big deal. Well the test was going normal until the time came for the CCK and then we waited and waited for my Gallbladder to empty. No dice, that bad boy did not even think about squirting the bile out. I felt like it contracted, but the test said no way. The ejection fraction which is the ratio of the radioactive isotype present in the gallbladder before and after the CCK was -6%. That basically meant that my gallbladder had more tracer in it after it was supposed to contract and dispense the bile/tracer. So basically I had a bad diet and had tract issues, once I cleared those up the problems did not completely go away. I put myself on a completely alkaline forming food diet and that gave some relief, but is somewhat unrealistic to completely maintain. Bottom line is that diet can cause so many problems that in order to get into good health it seems logical to go with the great diet to erduce all other symptoms and then diagnose the ones left over. I was train wreck before getting a hold of the diet. IBS, enlarged liver and spleen, prostrate problems, acid reflux, chronic fatigue. All of these went away with diet and I was left with the Gallbladder now. Which I will most probably have removed within the next month. Not looking forward to surgery, I have adopted the policy that the body will heal itself in many ways. But this one has not healed itself in 9 years of good clean living. Organic vegetarian, no drinking, exercise, absolutely no vices. That damn gallbladder did not come back. So looks like it has to go. I have one idea for you, if you are suffering from IBS which would have been aggravated by less than wholesome food at a theme park try this. The colon relies on acid being reduced by bile and if you are a very stressful individual you make more acid than is necessary. The IBS can be greatly caused by too much acid in the bowels. Use Google and type in Alkaline forming foods. You will find that this is a dietary solution to symptoms of IBS. I love the organic pineapple juice. It goes well over shreaded wheat in the morning for breakfast. Get the PH strips and check your body for the acid leaving. You can read for years with the information on this subject. I was turned on to it when listening to Anthony Robbins. It should be more main stream but the fact remains that there is no way to market it because it just means different decisions in the grocery store. More fiber will help you with the IBS if you have it. I like the shreaded wheat and the pineapple juice. The bowels are basically contracting and cramping becasue they need to be stretched back out. this can be accomplised with a more high fiber diet and more alkaline will sooth the bowel. Check it out and I wish you good luck.


----------



## 14039

Hi, I had a Hidi Scan test done and it showed my gallbladder function at only 15%. This was done back in Feb. and I am scheduled for Gallbladder removal next month. If I recall from reading your postings, you had yours out. How are you feeling after your surgery? Hope to hear back from you. Thanks


----------



## Suffering Bad

Hi Miss DJ -I had my gall bladder out on 4-13-05. Since then no diarrhea, no constipation, no cramping, and my problems seem to have been significantly reduced since the surgery. I am taking it day by day to see what happens. Coming up on the 4 month mark in 2 weeks. Each day that goes by without a re-occurance of the problems I had brings a smile to my face. Each month that passes without a reoccurance is a milestone and a blessing to me. Some things you should know about the surgery:1 - Dont be afraid. They put you out for the surgery and you dont feel a thing. Inserting the IV is the most painful part of the process and that really isnt that bad if you have someone that knows what they are doing and is an expert with IVs. I was talking to the surgical prep team and the next thing I knew, I was waking up in recovery, which was exactly 1hr later. 2 hours after surgery, they were already trying to send me home. My surgery was at 11am. I woke up in recovery at 12pm and by 1pm they were already trying to send me home. I was up walking by 1:30pm. I didnt leave until I urinated which was at approximately 4:30pm. I highly recommend waiting until you urinate just so you can check for any blood in your urine.2- Plan on being off of work for at least 2 weeks. They try to tell you that you can return to work in 3 or four days. I would like to meet a person who has done that because they are tougher than I am. Dont force yourself to rush things after the surgery. These things take time.3- Make sure you have a couple of boxes of the chewable GAS-X tablets at home after the surgery. This greatly helped reduce the gas pains and bloating from the surgery. 4- A helpful significant other (spouse or good friend) is a blessing. My wife is a saint in that department. Mainly for the day of the surgery. You may want to go with a Thursday or Friday Surgery so that you can have their help through the weekend.I was told to avoid fatty/greasy foods for 3 weeks after the surgery. Since then I have returned to a normal diet.My only regret is I wish I knew about the Hida Scan last summer when my abdominal monster and demons first ravaged me!!!Please let me know if you have any other questions. If you would like to discuss this further, I am willing to provide my phone number. It always helps to talk to someone thats been there and gone through this.


----------



## 14039

Hi Suffering Bad, thanks so much for your reply. I feel a little more reassured after reading about your recovery. I will try to keep a positive outlook and just hope that my recovery is as smooth as yours was. I had gastric bypass surgery 2 years ago this month and I suspect that may have been a culprit in causing a non-functional gallbladder. Thanks again for your help. I'll be in touch.


----------



## 18585

> quote:Originally posted by Suffering Bad:Hi Miss DJ -I had my gall bladder out on 4-13-05. Since then no diarrhea, no constipation, no cramping, and my problems seem to have been significantly reduced since the surgery. I am taking it day by day to see what happens. Coming up on the 4 month mark in 2 weeks. Each day that goes by without a re-occurance of the problems I had brings a smile to my face. Each month that passes without a reoccurance is a milestone and a blessing to me. Some things you should know about the surgery:1 - Dont be afraid. They put you out for the surgery and you dont feel a thing. Inserting the IV is the most painful part of the process and that really isnt that bad if you have someone that knows what they are doing and is an expert with IVs. I was talking to the surgical prep team and the next thing I knew, I was waking up in recovery, which was exactly 1hr later. 2 hours after surgery, they were already trying to send me home. My surgery was at 11am. I woke up in recovery at 12pm and by 1pm they were already trying to send me home. I was up walking by 1:30pm. I didnt leave until I urinated which was at approximately 4:30pm. I highly recommend waiting until you urinate just so you can check for any blood in your urine.2- Plan on being off of work for at least 2 weeks. They try to tell you that you can return to work in 3 or four days. I would like to meet a person who has done that because they are tougher than I am. Dont force yourself to rush things after the surgery. These things take time.3- Make sure you have a couple of boxes of the chewable GAS-X tablets at home after the surgery. This greatly helped reduce the gas pains and bloating from the surgery. 4- A helpful significant other (spouse or good friend) is a blessing. My wife is a saint in that department. Mainly for the day of the surgery. You may want to go with a Thursday or Friday Surgery so that you can have their help through the weekend.I was told to avoid fatty/greasy foods for 3 weeks after the surgery. Since then I have returned to a normal diet.My only regret is I wish I knew about the Hida Scan last summer when my abdominal monster and demons first ravaged me!!!Please let me know if you have any other questions. If you would like to discuss this further, I am willing to provide my phone number. It always helps to talk to someone thats been there and gone through this.


----------



## 18585

I am having a HIDA SCAN and have had horrible abdominal pain and chronic constipation for two years- do you think if I have it taken out, I will be better. Sounds like you are now.NOMO


> quote:Originally posted by nomo:
> 
> 
> 
> quote:Originally posted by Suffering Bad:Hi Miss DJ -I had my gall bladder out on 4-13-05. Since then no diarrhea, no constipation, no cramping, and my problems seem to have been significantly reduced since the surgery. I am taking it day by day to see what happens. Coming up on the 4 month mark in 2 weeks. Each day that goes by without a re-occurance of the problems I had brings a smile to my face. Each month that passes without a reoccurance is a milestone and a blessing to me. Some things you should know about the surgery:1 - Dont be afraid. They put you out for the surgery and you dont feel a thing. Inserting the IV is the most painful part of the process and that really isnt that bad if you have someone that knows what they are doing and is an expert with IVs. I was talking to the surgical prep team and the next thing I knew, I was waking up in recovery, which was exactly 1hr later. 2 hours after surgery, they were already trying to send me home. My surgery was at 11am. I woke up in recovery at 12pm and by 1pm they were already trying to send me home. I was up walking by 1:30pm. I didnt leave until I urinated which was at approximately 4:30pm. I highly recommend waiting until you urinate just so you can check for any blood in your urine.2- Plan on being off of work for at least 2 weeks. They try to tell you that you can return to work in 3 or four days. I would like to meet a person who has done that because they are tougher than I am. Dont force yourself to rush things after the surgery. These things take time.3- Make sure you have a couple of boxes of the chewable GAS-X tablets at home after the surgery. This greatly helped reduce the gas pains and bloating from the surgery. 4- A helpful significant other (spouse or good friend) is a blessing. My wife is a saint in that department. Mainly for the day of the surgery. You may want to go with a Thursday or Friday Surgery so that you can have their help through the weekend.I was told to avoid fatty/greasy foods for 3 weeks after the surgery. Since then I have returned to a normal diet.My only regret is I wish I knew about the Hida Scan last summer when my abdominal monster and demons first ravaged me!!!Please let me know if you have any other questions. If you would like to discuss this further, I am willing to provide my phone number. It always helps to talk to someone thats been there and gone through this.
Click to expand...


----------



## 14039

Hi Nomo,do you know the results of your Hida Scan? If it is indeed your gall bladder thats causing all your pain, talk to your doctor and see what he recommends. I had my gall bladder removed, and I feel 100% better and have had no complications from the surgery; I eat anything I want.Good luck nomo.


----------



## 16496

Hi. I have been reading through everyones discussion here and I had a few questions. I have gotten almost everytest imaginable to figure out what is causing me severe abdominal pain, chest pain, nausea, etc. I'm 22 and finally had a HIDA scan with CCK and thought maybe this would end things. However, when I got the CCK I didn't get the symptoms that they told me I would experience. Sure, my stomach hurt a little, but it was nothing unbearable. I also didn't feel any nausea whatsoever. So, does this mean I can assume everything went alright with my gallbladder? I dont get the results for another two days but I just cant wait.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mdonbru

Not having a huge reaction to the CCK doesn't necessarily mean your GB is OK. I only got mildly uncomfortable during my Hida scan and my results showed a 9% ejection rate - which is pretty bad. I had my GB removed about 2 years ago and I feel much better. My pain is all but gone!Marty


----------



## 23078

I had a Hida Scan last week and thought it was a long miserable test although not painful. The Dr called and said my gall bladder is functioning very low, 28% and to see a surgeon. I have an appointment this week. The pain has been on and off for a year under my rib and up to my shoulder. IBS has also joined this misery as well as eating and burping. I'm only 47 and feel like an old old person! Any suggestions?


----------



## 16496

Hi. I recently just had one too (my post is a little before yours) Can I ask what your symptoms were other than the shoulder pain? I just would like to see if its like mine- because no one can seem to figure out whats wrong with me (and im only 22!). Mine is mainly my stomach- that swells up randomly and hurts terribly- so bad that I cant walk, hurts to even lay down. It looks like I am pregnant-- its awful! Any input (from anyone) would help, Thanks!


----------

